# Pay at the pump



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

What's the friggin point if you charge over £1 a litre and only allow £60 per fill up! I've got a 62l tank and a bust fuel gauge!


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Never understood that system, and I think that having someone all cramped up in the pump all day waiting to take your money is just wrong.


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

lots of people give me confused looks when i use Pay @ pump tho, the worst i've had is "quick that man is stealing petrol!!"
i mean forgive me if i dont want to queue up for ages?


----------



## specky (Apr 17, 2010)

BLinky said:


> lots of people give me confused looks when i use Pay @ pump tho, the worst i've had is "quick that man is stealing petrol!!"
> i mean forgive me if i dont want to queue up for ages?


One more of these from me


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

It took time to come over from the States (at least 10 years - and they did without the PIN requirement!!) but I'm glad it's here. It makes fuelling a lot quicker than waiting for people to buy their ****, milk etc.

Big advantage for me is when I'm on my motorbike as I don't have to remove my helmet etc nor cook in the shop with all my gear on.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Used to be like that at our local Tesco (yes I dare to put supermarket fuel in my TT :roll: ) but they've upped the mak to £99 now. Glad it finally works properly now though as it refused to work at all on my old card no matter how many times I tried.


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

I'm with you on this one. For years the police have been trying to encourage the service station industry to modify their practices to avoid fuel drive-offs, and here is the technology to prevent it. Most people are paying by cards these days anyway and now every petrol station has turned into a mini supermarket it's also to everyone's benefit to avoid having to queue up behind people doing their weekly shopping just to pay for £20 of fuel.

However, I hardly ever get to use it simply because of the bloody ridiculous limits they put on your spending which mean I can't fill up my tank! I've spotted one place now with a limit of £100. Given the cost of fuel perhaps more will follow suit soon.


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

My local Shell was £60 but now up to £99 

DAZ


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

specky said:


> BLinky said:
> 
> 
> > lots of people give me confused looks when i use Pay @ pump tho, the worst i've had is "quick that man is stealing petrol!!"
> ...


im not kidding, those grannies were in panic mode, arms up in the air waving for help kind.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

It's great when it works, I only use V Power and one of the local garages had the facility but it was broken for ages  . I do wonder if some people are thinking I have driven off without paying. I never fill up my tank as I do such small mileage I only bung £35-£40 in at a time so the limit of £60 has never been an issue.

Charlie


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

pay at pump is a good thing i think, i get so angry when im waiting in a que for someone to return back to thier car then take ages to put thier pennies back in thier purse/wallet then to take forever putting thier seat belt on! :twisted:


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

A little patience people!


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

Dash said:


> A little patience people!


That is one thing i have no patience for - sodding slow people who think other people have all the time in the world to sit at a petrol pump, wasting petrol whilst waiting, BUT is it just me of does any one else think petrol smells nice :? :roll:


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> Dash said:
> 
> 
> > A little patience people!
> ...


i like Acetone more.

on the patience note, have you ever been stuck at the pump and cant leave because people are waiting in front AND behind you?


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Ooo that's always a fun situation. David Attenborough should do a nature documentary on the behaviour of car drivers waiting for a pump. It's the ultimate clash in being polite & "English" and the selfish desire to get in and get your petrol.

People line up and mark their spot, if it looks like somebody else is joining the forecourt then they move slightly to show their intentions. Heaven forbid somebody enters the forecourt from the opposite side, it's all hell then.

The fine art of getting in close enough so you can get to the pump before anybody else, yet not getting so close that you commit yourself to only using one aisle.


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

yes tho i hate the ones who enter the forecourt just enough to get off the road but stay there to keep their options open while forcing other customers to block the road.


----------



## antmanb (Jun 10, 2010)

I have no idea why but that brought back memories of a Family Guy episode where a national geographic episode shows a fire engine feasting on a gazelle and blasting it's sirens to scare of the hungry ambulance waiting their turn :lol: :lol: :lol:

If you don't watch family guy that will sounds even stranger than some of the programmes random cutaways are!

Ant


----------



## SVStu (Dec 11, 2006)

Famly guy.................. :lol:

Peter: So uhh, Mr. Pewterschmidt, the big race is tomorrow eh? Bet you're gonna need some strapping men to help you with your boat.
Mr. Pewterschmidt: Are you calling me gay?
Peter: No. No. I just; I just thought you might want some extra seamen on your poopdeck.

I'm even watching the repeats of the repeats!!!


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> Dash said:
> 
> 
> > A little patience people!
> ...


yes to both!


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Dash said:


> The fine art of getting in close enough so you can get to the pump before anybody else, yet not getting so close that you commit yourself to only using one aisle.


As all forecourts tend to have massive awnings over them. The pumps should come from the roof 

I wonder if the people who clutter up forecourts are the same ones that abandon their trolleys sideways in the middle of supermarket aisles while they stare gormlessly at the products on offer, or stand around blocking the only path around someone who's already doing that. :roll:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

ScoobyTT said:


> Dash said:
> 
> 
> > The fine art of getting in close enough so you can get to the pump before anybody else, yet not getting so close that you commit yourself to only using one aisle.
> ...


Now Scooby that is surely a topic deserving its own one of your rants  - please let rip in your inimitable style on the gormless bottom feeders who stare vacantly into the middle distance, completely oblivious the needs of others.

Come on really let go and rip 'em a new one 

Charlie


----------



## red3.2 (Jun 30, 2008)

Just a thought, having never paid at the pump how do you cash in your Tesco 5p off a ltr.voucher? or does the pump read the barcode and adjust the price as necessary? Have i answered my own question?


----------



## E (May 7, 2002)

I wish I coule pay at the pump, save having to deal with the rude twats behind the counter, but the Shell ones near me never seem to be working :?

E


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

Dash said:


> What's the friggin point if you charge over £1 a litre and only allow £60 per fill up! I've got a 62l tank and a bust fuel gauge!


lol isnt the idea that you shouldnt be that empty by the time you reach the garage? full tank is £70 my way and you can always put the pump down and start again for the extra 2L ;-)


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

sixdoublesix said:


> Dash said:
> 
> 
> > What's the friggin point if you charge over £1 a litre and only allow £60 per fill up! I've got a 62l tank and a bust fuel gauge!
> ...


only if you drive a car with a medium tank tho, the CLS is a 70-80L tank and it's funny how little the needle moves after a £20 fill up.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I'm always aware of holding people up, it's like a race with myself against time how tight I can hold the pump to see the digital figures whizzing up at great speed of ££££££££££££££££££££££££££££££££££££££££ the firmer I hold the petrol nozzle :lol: whilst trying to not get high on the petrol fumes also :lol: before I then give it a good old shake whilst in the petrol cap before placing it back on the petrol hook and frantically walking to the shop to pay for the petrol before someone comes behind my beloved and starts face pulling for me holding them up :lol: ..phew I always get away in the nick of time  

I must look like a loonatic :lol:


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

you know you can max the pump with the clip and not have to hold it?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

BLinky said:


> you know you can max the pump with the clip and not have to hold it?


I always look for the clip but can't find it and then I am a scared it might get stuck and overfill the tank :lol:


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

>.< my gf holds the handle down on the toaster too.... must be a woman thing


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

BLinky said:


> you know you can max the pump with the clip and not have to hold it?


I can't for the life of me achieve this. Being a creature of habit I always use the same pump, perhaps it just has a bust handle.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I always used to use the fuel cap to wedge the handle. Haven't tried that for years though.


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

scoTTy said:


> I always used to use the fuel cap to wedge the handle. Haven't tried that for years though.


genius


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Don't blame me if it goes wrong ! :lol:

My old company Mondeo's cap was the perfect size to get max filling rate....which was good as I was doing 30k+ miles a year.


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

scoTTy said:


> Don't blame me if it goes wrong ! :lol:
> 
> My old company Mondeo's cap was the perfect size to get max filling rate....which was good as I was doing 30k+ miles a year.


and you didnt convert to gas because?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

There was no incentive to. I had a fuel card plus the more I spent on fuel the more freebies the petrol companies gave me. :lol:


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

scoTTy said:


> There was no incentive to. I had a fuel card plus the more I spent on fuel the more freebies the petrol companies gave me. :lol:


Oh i see! Just for info, a fleet of 4.2 A8L converted to gas and they run 40mpg on the motorway.


----------

